
Prior art for an icon for "clear-all-fields?" - davewiner
http://worknotes.scripting.com/november2012/11712ByDw/anIconForClearallfields
======
destraynor
That's a hard one. When there's no standard it's always tricky to be the
canary in the cage. I'm guessing a word is out of the question.

Whatever icon you go for, be sure to test it. In my experience, many discovery
problems come down ambiguous or vague icons

Jared Spool has 3 short rules about icon choices:
[http://www.uie.com/brainsparks/2009/06/28/old-news-about-
ico...](http://www.uie.com/brainsparks/2009/06/28/old-news-about-icons/) worth
a read.

